# hybids/whites



## 1badmthrfisher (Apr 4, 2005)

over the past couple weeks, have caught several hundred little whitebass and striper going after larger hybrids... eventually hit the bigger ones good... caught 10 stripers around 3-4 lbs


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

It seems to me that they are biting late this year. In my "normal" wiper spots, I haven't seen much action even though the shad are thick. The water temp is about 58-60 degrees. Seems like they should be biting, but no such luck....at least I hope they are biting later this year so I can actually catch a few! I have usually had two or three good days of wiper fishing by this time of the year.

Could it by the lack of rain from Spring through Fall this year...at least in my area in south eastern Clermont County? Seems like every time it rains, it passes to far above or below me to do any of the tribs near me any good  

Anyone one else have thoughts on the wiper bite? Or if you are catching them, what are the temps, baits, time of day, etc. I'm not looking for anyone's honey hole, but a body of water might be helpful


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Still need to get on OR, under Mehldal Dam. Guy at client site fishes Mehldal alot, whites, sauger, hybrids, etc.
W/out getting in OR, wipers may be hard to get???
With late fall, East Fork might still be an option, what do you think?
I'm not the expert, but I've read wipers like 55-65 degree water, w/58-62 optimum?
Seems there's still some wiper season left.
Let me know if this mid week rain raises your creek, CW!
Thanks,


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

they are getting plenty of them right now at the cardinal plant above pike island,getting 4 to 10 lbs. talked to a guy and said he got over 40 that day....last sat


----------



## BaitBucket (Nov 13, 2005)

> With late fall, East Fork might still be an option, what do you think?


We've been in East Fork once or twice a week for the past month or two... not much happening. Even talking to some of the old guys, they aren't impressed either.

Mark


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Thanks, BB, helps me narrow down my options!!
Again, welcome to the board.
Jeff


----------



## Paul Anderson (May 20, 2005)

I've never fished for wipers. Anyone have any tips for a wannabe wiper fisherman? I'm not too far from the cardinal plant in the Pike Island pool, so from Husky Hookers post, it seems there is an opportunity nearby. I honestly don't have a clue on how to fish for them though. Thanks for any advice.

Hope to see you on the water with a u shaped pole and a tight line.


----------



## BaitBucket (Nov 13, 2005)

Thanks for the welcome Jeff!
I guess they coulc start biting any time though. There has been a lot of pressure and many seem to be hunting striper and bass.

Paul,
We've caught a few on shad or rattle traps. The rattle trap hits were usually a yellow belly with a firetiger top.
We were talking to a couple guys that claimed to be tech reps working for Bass Pro Shops. They were saying that once they start hitting at East Fork, they have the best luck with deep diving crankbaits, but they may have been trying to get us to buy some BP stuff.
I think they'll hit striper food too and we were catching a few striper on a 3/8 oz bomber diver in a cream white color... in the mouth of a creek near New Richmond.

hth!


----------



## Paul Anderson (May 20, 2005)

Thank you BaitBucket I really appreciate the information.

Oh and Welcome to OGF, there's a lot of nice folks on here. Excluding myself of course.


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Hey Paul,
You're nice folk, it's ok to be nice!
A guy at church, National Detective of the Year a couple of years ago, great big guy, always said: "don't mistake my meekness, for a weakness".
Makes sense to me!
Jeff


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

the guy at the cardinal plant was useing spoons and 3/8 white jigheads with white feathers and a 4 inch twister trailer in white also.i ve got them on white spinners also


----------



## Paul Anderson (May 20, 2005)

Thank you husky hooker. Man you guys are sharing fishing information on a fishing forum...what a novel idea. 

Hey...if I can help ya with Muskies...let me know, I'll gladly repay the favor. 

Again, Thank you, I think Saturday morning I may give it a shot.


----------

